# primers and powder.



## lil_lee_hunter_7mm (Jan 21, 2004)

i am new at reloading and i will be reloading for the 243. and 308win. i am thinking about using the 748 win. powder. for both. would this be adiquite for both? i am on kind of a tight budget.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

LLhuntner

I think a little slower powder would serve you better. I have shot W760 and H414 in both calibers. You will get better velocity with the heavy bullets. W748 might be best for light 243's can't say for sure my books are not close at hand. I use W760 in my 22-250 and get good velocity and accuracy. In calibers that I shoot a lot I like ball powders because I can load right from the powder measure without weighing every powder load I drop. Some people recommend a magnum primer for ball powders especially in cold weather that may slow ignition. Good luck.


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

I would look at RL-15, Rl-19, or IMR 4350. If you want a powder that will go through a measure well, look at the ramshot powders. For 100gr in the 243 and 150's in the 308, I like RL-15. IMR 4350 would be hard to beat for an all-arround oowder for all wieghts in each. I have seen some of your other posts, what setup have you gone with for your reloading?


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

lil_lee_hunter_7mm MIDWAY USA.com carries something called "loadbooks." They are pretty complete loading manuals for specific calibers. Instead of a book with 150 calibers, it has data from several sources on one caliber, like the 243 and 308. They run about $7.50 apiece. Scheel's also carries them. I'm loading about 6 calibers right now, so can't remember which specifically, but have used the IMR's for years (4350, 4320, 4064), but have read new information on other powders. Hate to say this as I know it will be hard on your pocketbook. The best way is to try several and use what works best in your gun. One key, consistency seems to lead to best results. If you have access to a chronograph, wide velocity spreads will likely lead to inconsistency out of the barrel.


----------

